
ASK HN: Help name an IT consultancy company - khorpy
He everyone! We are a group of developers from Russia planning to establish an IT consultancy firm. And we are stuck with the name. We want to build an internationall company and it should sound good for english-speaking audience too. Any short, fancy, memorable, catchy, related to tech and not very boared name suggestion will be very approciated. Thanks everybody in advance!
======
ykhrustalev
KGB

